# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Cần giúp

## seoprovu1

có cách nào để sao chép chương trình từ ngoài vào môi trường turbo c không nhỉ?

----------


## dermaster

chào bạn.
có bạn à. sau khi mở turbo c ra, bạn mở 1 new file,rùi bạn ra ngoài copy một chuơng trình nào đó, tiếp đó ở thanh taskbar dưới cùng màn hinh bạn thấy có turbo c++ ide bạn chuột phải vào đó/ chọn edit/ chọn paste là ok nha bạn!

----------


## vthao93hp

sau khi file quit(alt+x) là thoát luôn ko thấy có turbo c++ ide bạn à!

----------


## mallboro

> sau khi file quit(alt+x) là thoát luôn ko thấy có turbo c++ ide bạn à!


 sao bạn lại thoát, thoát rùi thi sao mà paste đc nữa, ý mình là sau khi bạn chọn new file xong bạn bấm phím windows để trở ra desktop(chứ ko phải thoát) rùi bạn làm như trên!
ok

----------


## hiennhan12

uhm!mình hiểu rồi[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
..........................

----------


## chungcunhavuong

bạn cứ làm thử luôn đi,...........

----------


## thuytrang128

mình làm thử được rồi,vui quá![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## gcat1

hihi! có một cách rất rất đơn giản đó là tạo 1 file mới txt. sau đó, đổi đuôi của file chương trình cần copy qua thành txt. tiếp tục, ta mở 2 file lên, copy và paste như trong word. cuối cùng, đổi đuôi file mới lại thành đuôi của chương trình là đọc được.

----------


## bqtpro2016

bạn happy ơi!mình ko hiểu cách làm của bạn[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

